# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Kinh nghiệm bắn súng cùng với Call Of Duty

## seokuvn

Đối với những anh em người chơi nào yêu mến trò chơi bắn súng. Thì bài viết ngày hôm nay của chúng tôI đây, sẽ mang đến nhiều thông tin cực kỳ thu hút cho anh em đấy. Vì Call Of Duty chính là game bắn súng vô cùng lôi cuốn, khó có thể bỏ qua.

*Call Of Duty là gì?
*Nếu ai chưa biết Call Of Duty là gì? Thì đừng nôn nóng, trang kubet sẽ bật mí ngay đây.

Call Of Duty chính là trò chơi thuộc phân mục bắn súng. Ban đầu phiên bản của game này, được sử dụng cho PC (máy tính cá nhân). Sau này, được mở bát ngát để có thể chơi trên máy nắm tay, lẫn các máy Console. Call Of Duty cũng có rất nhiều phiên bản mở rộng, những phiên bản này được phụ thuộc tựa của game chính.

Nội dung của trò chơi này nói về chiến tranh nhân loại lần II là chủ yếu đuối. Riêng các phiên bản mở bát ngát như Call Of Duty 4 và 6 trở đi, có bối cảnh là ở thời tân tiến. Call Of Duty được phát hành bởi nhà phát hành tài ba: Treyarch, Sledgehammer Games và Infinity Ward. Hình như, Activision chính là nhà tạo ra.

*Cách tải game Call Of Duty
*Đầu tiên, anh chị phải cài đặt Call Of Duty vào máy tính thì thế hệ có thể chơi được. Nếu chơi trên điện thoại, thì bạn vào Google Play để tải. anh chị nên sử dụng phần mềm Fake ID có tên là Tunnel Bear. Khi tải phần mềm này về hoàn thành, bạn hãy bấm vào phần mềm, sau đó tạo cho mình một tài khoản.
Sau khi đã có tài khoản, các bạn vào tìm ID của Úc và chọn Fake ID là ngừng. Khi thực hiện hoàn thành các bước, các bạn vào lại Google Play tìm kiếm và tải Call Of Duty về rồi. Sau khi tải game hoàn thành, bạn chỉ cần đăng nhập tài khoản và mật khẩu để vào game. Khi vào game rồi, bạn sẽ thấy giao diện chính hiện ra. Lúc này, các bạn đã có thể chơi và thưởng thức game được rồi đấy.

*Những điều cần xem xét khi chơi
*Khi chơi game Call Of Duty người chơi cần nên để ý và những điều sau.

*Màu sắc màn hình
*Màu sắc màn hình: Điều này sẽ cho các bạn biết được rằng mình đang ở đâu trong game. Khi màn hình hiện màu đỏ thì bạn sẽ không thể tái tạo lại. Lúc này, anh chị chỉ có thể tìm cho mình đối tác, hay lặp lại các bước trước. bạn cũng cần xem xét khi xe phát nổ, vì chúng có thanh tính thời gian. Nếu không may, anh chị không xuống xe thì tất nhiên là end game.

*Phải đoàn kết
*Phải đoàn kết: Dù cho các bạn có chơi hay đến đâu đi chăng nữa. Trong những nếu lúc cần, mà không có sự giúp đỡ từ bằng hữu thì cũng khó lòng mà sống sót trong Call Of Duty đấy nhé.

*Tăng cấp nhanh
*Upgrade nhanh: Nếu muốn nâng cấp lập cập, người chơi nên hoàn thành các thử thách hàng ngày. Điều này sẽ giúp thu được nhiều bí kíp hơn, và giúp tiện lợi tăng cấp vũ khí.

*Chọn đơn vị
*Chọn đơn vị: game thủ có thể lựa chọn các cách thức chơi không giống nhau như: Đấu tay đôi (Infanteria), chạy và bắn (Asalto), bắn tỉa (Escalador), hay tấn vô tư lửa (Expedicionario).

*Kết luận
*Hy vọng bài viết hôm nay của chúng tôi mang đến nhiều thông tin bổ ích cho các bạn. Việc hiểu rõ ràng về các màu màn hình, tầm quan trọng của sự đoàn kết là những yếu tố tiên quyết giúp các bạn chơi game dễ dàng thắng hơn. Bên cạnh đó việc hiểu về nâng cấp và việc chọn đơn vị, hình thức chơi cũng là điều người chơi nên xem xét. Chúc anh chị tải game Call Of Duty thắng lợi, và trở thành một tay súng cao tay. Đừng quên tải trang kubet về điện thoại của mình nữa nhé!
[B]Xem thêm các bài viết khác về kinh nghiệm chơi games Esports tại đây nhé: *ku999*

----------

